# Draw length > Accuracy



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

This has been a source of trepidation for me. Is there a minimum draw length and how does draw length affect accuracy??

I seem to have this fear of popping my bands when I pull back and it seems like I am reaching the band's stretch limit but my thumb is not yet touching my ear lobe!

Is this a common sense thing or is there some sort of a "rule of thumb" I should be aware of ?

Note: I just measured my draw length from the middle of my ear to my thumbnail with arm stretched straight out = 33 inches


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

When using general latex there is a proportion to figure how much you need for your draw length . In this case figure one inch of latex will stretch five inches . Given your 33 inch draw you would divide 33 by 5 to give you 6.6 inches . This means your active band length will need to be 6.6 inches . Remember to allow enough material for fork tie and pouch tie attachments . So cut about 7.6 inches . You can start here and make adjustments on your succeeding band sets . If you can't reach your anchor then your bands are too short .


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

Thanks *treefork ! *This sounds like good - should help me develop that confidence to pull my bands to my anchor point, without fear of catastrophic failure. ..... Hope I'm not the only newbie with this inhibition :hmm:


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Sooner or later the bands will fail. Just wear safety glasses and use a lanyard. Check your bands for nicks or tears before a session and it would be a good habit to draw away from from your face before lining up to aim. If your bands do fail, it will just snap back harmlessly. Most guys will point downwards as they draw, some will point upwards. Up to you but keeping the routine consistent will help with accuracy. I think catastrophic failure would be if the frame breaks and it will be dangerous if a part of the fork comes back towards us. Bands breaking is normal and should be expected. If you find a nick or a tear just change the bandset if you don't want to take any risk.


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

Thanks *urbanshooter ! - *

This is solid practice advice ... I intend to make it a habit of drawing as you suggest; In fact, I just tried the downward draw and it felt really good and easy, I was actually able to get my full draw very comfortably. Once I had the full draw on, moving my arms up into shooting position seemed very natural..... Before, I was trying to do the draw in the shooting position which is probably why it felt so forceful as though I was trying to break the band.

So downward then upward is the way to go ~ for me anyway CHEERS !


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

By bands are about 29-30 inches and I can draw it back behind my head and get awesome accuracy.


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

crypter27 said:


> By bands are about 29-30 inches and I can draw it back behind my head and get awesome accuracy.


I have seen this style of shooting - "Butterfly" I believe it's called? ... Fascinating but not for me thank you!


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

woodbark said:


> crypter27 said:
> 
> 
> > By bands are about 29-30 inches and I can draw it back behind my head and get awesome accuracy.
> ...


_So true, butterfly-style is my style of shooting and if I can inspire fascination I think that's a wonderful thing. :king:__ :king:__ :king:__ :king:_


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

crypter27 said:


> woodbark said:
> 
> 
> > crypter27 said:
> ...


Well *crypter27* ... I rigged up a long Bandset just to try out this "Butterfly style" ..... well, it works and kinda fun ... except, there is a strange ringing in my right ear. I believe from the pouch whooshing by too close to my head ...... I must be doing something wrong, I will give it another try. This time I will try holding the pouch a lot lower ... not sure how to aim like this though :hmm:


----------

